# Rattling?



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

Alot of people i talked to had great luck with rattling opening weekend. I was wondering if any of you guys think rattling will work later in the season? Will bucks respond after being hunted for a week?
Thanks


----------



## HareSplitter (Feb 19, 2010)

I just stared rattling so I dont know that much. but a guy told me that during the rut the bucks dont respond at all.

Hes been hunting for quit a while so maybe hes right.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

HareSplitter said:


> I just stared rattling so I dont know that much. but a guy told me that during the rut the bucks dont respond at all.
> 
> Hes been hunting for quit a while so maybe hes right.


Yes and no. I have had my best luck rattling during the pre and post ruts. During the rut itself, most bucks are focused on does. If you lack a large amount of does, the bucks will be more apt to want to fight off any other intruding bucks. I grunt and rattle all throughout the rut however. Trial and error!


----------

